# Awsome Foundation Colour Matching Chart!



## Shantih (May 3, 2005)

Heyas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I found this awsome site on another forum I visit and thought I'd share just in case someone here hasn't yet seen it. 

http://members.lycos.co.uk/chiaxx/foundation.html

Basically someone has made a foundation chart from input received by many users so people can check out what foundation colour is suitable according to their skin tones.

Sorry if this has been posted before - hopefully someone sees it for the first time and it proves useful.


----------



## user2 (May 3, 2005)

Ui...what a great site...and just bookmarked it! Thx Shantih!


----------



## mspixieears (May 3, 2005)

Freaking awesome! Thanks, especially as I have no idea what my colour is and am currently trying to find out to get my first foundation!


----------



## nphernetton (May 3, 2005)

great site!  Thanks!


----------



## Suzette928 (May 25, 2005)

Great, thanks!


----------



## Juneplum (May 27, 2005)

very cool. thanks 4 that =)


----------



## chocula (May 29, 2005)

That rocks!
Thanks so much!


----------



## stevoulina (Jul 23, 2005)

Great site!!!Thanx!!


----------

